# ED question



## Bodhitree (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay- spouse had EA about 6 months ago. I'm one of those emotional men that took it pretty hard. We're reconciling now with a lot of ups and downs, but overall rebuilding the whole deal. In my 40's and NEVER had any issues (sexual performance) with her prior to EA. Since then, I've had probably 3-5 times the equipment won't work if you get my drift. Is this normal after an affair? Sometimes no problem, and I'm not revulsed by her or anything but wondering if emotional part of the whole deal might be causing this. Starting to tick me off a bit- we already have enough to work on as it is. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

Totally normal, she took the wind out of your sails so to speak, and left you to question your own manliness since she sought it elsewhere.

Problem is, this can be a cycle where you let it bother you so much that it gets to be a constant thing, and if you can't satisfy her you're going to worry about losing her and that worry will be in your head when you're trying to get into it.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

See your doc. Get some cialis or viagra for a while. Your emotional state is likely affecting your performance. You don't need this additional aggrivation.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

5 mg daily cialis. Also, get your testosterone levels checked. Start pumping iron, which will raise your endogenous testosterone and other useful hormones. This worked for me after prostate cancer.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> 5 mg daily cialis. Also, get your testosterone levels checked. Start pumping iron, which will raise your endogenous testosterone and other useful hormones. This worked for me after prostate cancer.


Cialis works great. And, the manufacturer has a coupon on their site for the first Rx free. But, check with your insurance before deciding on a specific dosage with your doctor. The daily dose mentioned here is great and very convenient for spur-of-the-moment activity. BUT, not all insurance plans will cover it, and it can be pricey at retail. For example, my insurance will only provide for NINE of the daily dosage pills for a three month period. Meanwhile, thy will provide for 24 of the 10 or 20 mg "as needed" pills for a three month period. And, even at that, I'm looking at a nearly $100 co-pay for those 24 pills.

I've never use Viagra, but my doc did point out that, having been on the market longest, it's first in line to go generic. But, Cialis has a longer effective time (about 3 days as opposed to about 3 hours).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

It comes much cheaper overseas.

No pun intended.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Conrad said:


> It comes much cheaper overseas.
> 
> No pun intended.


I get mine from India these days, it's generic "tadalafil." Not exactly Cialis, since that doesn't go generic for a few more years, but it's the same active ingredient. 150 20mg tabs for about $150. Cut them into quarters and you've got 600 days of action for 25¢ a day.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> I get mine from India these days, it's generic "tadalafil." Not exactly Cialis, since that doesn't go generic for a few more years, but it's the same active ingredient. 150 20mg tabs for about $150. Cut them into quarters and you've got 600 days of action for 25¢ a day.


I'm a pharmacist and recommend that sort of things to people who are simply fed up with getting screwed by insurance companies and drug companies.

It even has veterinary application. I know a couple whose dog had pulmonary hypertension. One month's worth of Viagra (brand) would have cost them nearly a thousand bucks - cash.

Doing what you're talking about saved them a fortune - and saved their pet.

India is a former British colony. Their economy and their pharmaceutical manufacturing are indistinguishable from the US.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

I find Endurnz I buy at the liquor store works for me just fine.


----------

